# Express Yourself



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

This is like a game, but its not. Post some stories.

*RULES*

-Must be from your point of view
-You must be a unit from your army, and all of your allies must be models in your army or that you have.
-Be any soldier from your army, but no HQ units or Squad Leaders and such
-May be any war scene, but not anything like an argument with a comrade over Warp travel
-No direct information like 'I was on Baal', but only 'the war for Baal was going good/bad for us'
-You must leave your story open-ended, for the dramatic effect.
-This is only a short story, no novels please!

Here's mine:

I looked around. The Champion of my squad had been trampled by a Land Raider, and the squad's morale hed dropped. I looked around. The Space Marines almost had us surrounded. The Ultramarines were coming to the left of our attack, the Blood Angels to the right. Behind me I could hear Kal-Fur charging into battle, the walls of the canyon breaking as the Dreadnought madly slung its Chainfist around. The Nurgle Icon Bearers were in the midst of the fighting, swinging their Icons around as though they were playing baseball. I saw heads flying through the air as though it were raining skulls and corpses.I looked down. My left leg was gone, flesh falling from the wound like a waterfall. I was in no mortal state to fight.
But I was no mortal. The Champion was dead, and I knew that I would be better in his place. With all of Nurgle's strength, I stood up. I drew a pus-covered chainsword and jumped into the fight.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I looked up. I could see the sun. It was bright and warm on my scarred face. I looked back down. Their they were. Lined up, ready to join the fray. I didn't fear death. I feared life. I looked at my watch. Seven forty five PM. I heard a scream and turned. Pvt. Johnson's head had just become a puddle of pus and brain matter. How did I remember his name, I had only met him once? Pain. I looked down at my stomach. They're was blood everywhere. Had I been shot? I didn't feel it when it happened. I saw that I was missing a leg. I was dying. I noticed that one other Guardsman and I were alone their, hiding behind the broken wall. My entire squad had been obliterated, and more guardsman were coming. The medic would not arrive soon. A Guardsman ran up and started to apply pressure to my stomach. I wondered what my mother and father would say when they got the letter. I picked up my laspistol, it was heavy in the palm of my hand. I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good story. You just need to make it from _your_ point of view, like 'I' instead of 'he'.
Very suspenseful, too. I hope I get more stories like that.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I vaulted over the ruined wall, slashing at the abomination's bronze, horned helmet. My power sword cleft through the ancient metal with a keening screech, splintering the ornamental horn and cutting through the flesh of the traitor within. Staggering, the heretic terminator brought a rusted combi-bolter to bear, but he was too slow. I wrenched free my blade, taking his head with a single swing. 

As the heavy body hit the ground, utterly broken, I took stock of the situation. My company had breached the enemy stronghold; it was only a matter of time before the enemy was purged from these buildings, the city reclaimed for the Imperium. 

The enemy squads were rallying; I had tarried long enough. I assembled my command element, keying my external vox speaker. 

"Forward, brothers! With the wrath of the Emperor!"

I sprinted forward, leading my men straight into the traitors' bolter fire, fearless, my pistol barking and my sword ready to claim another victim.


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

Before i post, fenrakk, the eight point path thing is for the underhive cult roleplay only. so no more posting for this there lol. in that rp your a gang member ok? Your not tainted by chaos yet. But you will be soon! MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

I looked forward, blood dripping into my eyes. It isn't mine. I think. The howl of my chainsword is like a song to my Lord, my savior. The shriek of my enemies a psalm to him. _Khorne_. I scream his name as I cleave a mewling human in half, prayers to the corpse god on his lips._He is not listening fool._
For centuries it has been thus, but never do I tire in my service. 
Like a whirlwind i charge through the tide of the so called Imperial Guard. Pathetic weaklings in flak jackets. One "guardsman" attempts to destroy me with a grenade launcher. I reel under the impact of the high explosive and charge forward.
"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!" I shoulder through the small brick wall the coward is cowering behind. A shriek of terror fills the air. A stench of feces fills my nostrils. The pathetic creature shat itself in fear. He attempts to run from me, I bring him down with a boot to the back of the knees. 
"P-p-please, d-d-don-" he babbled.
I lifted the man, my fingers enclosing his face.
"O holy emperor." he moaned.
"Your pathetic corpse god has no power here."
With a single motion I tore his head off, the spinal cord following with a fountain of sweet red blood, I drank my fill and roared into the crimson sky.
"SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!"


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

(One Eyed Space Marine, you should leave your story open ended)

My arm hurt. The freezing cold wind on my face made it worse. I peeked through the hole in the wall. Their must have been at least 20 Orks inside the Warehouse alone. I looked behind me. Their was just one other scout. He looked scared. I recognized his face. I nodded to him, and he nodded back. I knew we would not survive. I looked down. My arm was still bleeding. I noticed that I had one last grenade left. I tried to use my vox. It was broken. I checked my magazines. I had four of them left, two of which were to damaged to use. I reloaded my pistol. I nodded at him again. He crawled towards me. We prayed our last prayer to the God Emperor. He looked at me. Tears were coming from his eyes. We stood up. I counted to three, took out my grenade, and we charged into the horde.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OneEyedSpaceMarine said:


> I looked forward, blood dripping into my eyes. It isn't mine. I think. The howl of my chainsword is like a song to my Lord, my savior. The shriek of my enemies a psalm to him. _Khorne_. I scream his name as I cleave a mewling human in half, prayers to the corpse god on his lips._He is not listening fool._
> For centuries it has been thus, but never do I tire in my service.
> Like a whirlwind i charge through the tide of the so called Imperial Guard. Pathetic weaklings in flak jackets. One "guardsman" attempts to destroy me with a grenade launcher. I reel under the impact of the high explosive and charge forward.
> "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!" I shoulder through the small brick wall the coward is cowering behind. A shriek of terror fills the air. A stench of feces fills my nostrils. The pathetic creature shat itself in fear. He attempts to run from me, I bring him down with a boot to the back of the knees.
> ...


First off I thought you were Space Matines
Second check my thread 'wtf' and you should use my pic for your avatar


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I pulled myself from the wreckage of the Valkyrie. The signs of war and devastation were marked across the landscape. No-one stirred from the wreckage. No-one came out. I was the only survivor. I was only. But something else stirred. A smell of rotting flesh. The sound of stomping boots. The buzz, buzz, buzz of chainswords. The sight of Khorne berserkers. "Kill, Kill, KILL!" They shouted running towards me with bloodlust driving them insane. I couldn't wait. I had to run.

I ran, ran and ran. Through the winding city streets, passed burnt out chimeras and signs of war and chaos. All the time, they were chasing me, I could always here the buzzing, and the horrible, bloody shouts, they were getting stronger, and more and more of them were being drawn to the chase. I was being hunted down like a dog.

Finally, I heard friendly fire. Shouts of guardsmen, the crackle of las weapons, and the inspiring shouts of commisars. I had to find a way to get to them. Then we could all leave this hell. I weened through the city streets and alleyways constantly being chased and hunted. suddenly the sound stopped. No shouts. No las sounds. No commissars. I walked towards where I thought they were. Dead guardsmen. Khorne berzerkers. I was trapped. I was going to die.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

The blade came down. I caught it. I broke his arm with a loud crack. He wailed in pain. I saw him hit the ground. I looked behind me. My squad was still there. Gladius had fallen to the ground. I see Mikael run towards him. I fall. I cannot see through the smoke. My ears are bleeding. I look up. A retinue of shadowy figures is walking towards me. I feel myself being dragged. I try to look at him, but I am in to much pain to move. I look down at my chest. I notice that a large piece of shrapnel is protruding from it. I try to look at him again. This time I see his face. It's Alaric, our squad's flamer specialist. I look at the shadowy figures. I can vaguely make out there forms. They are cultists. Twenty seven cultists. I barely hear the scream. I look up again. Alaric is dead. I see his bolt pistol, still in it's holster. I grab it. They are closer now. The wind caresses my face for the last time. Seven rounds in the pistol. I am barely able to point the weapon in the direction of the heretics. Only in death does duty......end.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

lol great stories. If you are wondering you CAN post more than one story.

I was uncomfortable. I was practically like a Pool cue ball, flying around and hitting something every time. Suddenly I heard a BOOM and my Thunderhawk veered to the left. "We've been hit on the starboard side" the pilot said. "Prepare for impact!" Suddenly We crashed. I forced my Thunderhawk open and looked around. Loyalists were running to-and-fro about the structure. "We;ve crash-landed in their Battle-Barge!" I heard a soldier say. "We keep going," the Champion said. "We kill these servants of the False Emporer and bring Nurgle more souls to feast upon!"


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I glanced over my shoulder. No one. I looked across the road. The entrance to the what had been a pharmacy was completely destroyed. The only possible way to get in was through a small hole in the wall. I glanced back over my shoulder. Still no one. The grass under my boots was already decaying. I looked back at the pharmacy. The roof was my best chance. I had to get up their, no matter the circumstances. I had to. I looked around myself one last time and made sure my gun was loaded. I was scared. Really scared. I started to run. I kept looking behind me, as if expecting something to jump right on me. I did expect that. I got to the hole, it was bigger than I had thought. I crawled in and jumped to my feet, pointing my weapon frantically around the room. There was nothing. I ran up the stairs to the roof, the smell of burnt flesh and rotting corpses all around me. What happened here? Why did it have to be this way? I made it to the roof. I almost threw up. Bodies were scattered everywhere. Men, women, children. All dead. I grabbed my Vox-Caster from by backpack and started to set it up on the ground. I heard scurrying. I looked up. There was nothing around me besides the bodies. I continued to set the device up. I heard the faint sound of feet being dragged forward. I peeked over the ledge to see if I could find out where the sound was coming from. A horde of shambling monstrosities was moving towards the pharmacy. And fast. I readied my weapon and pointed at the stairs.


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

I look around. I seez dem weirdos from de warp and a bunch of 'umies cryin and carr'in on for dey "momaz." Whatever dis momaz ding is , must be a 'umie god or someding. I chew on some shroom-jerky and da saliva dribbles down my chins. I wait for da air to clear and I come out from unda da rock wats I was hidin unda. Some kommandos passed by a little time ago. I follow dem to the killin. My masta needs some killy parts for dis ding he's kunstructin', and me, little Skragsgum, has gots to go gets dem killy parts. All in a days life for a grot.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

I duck, flinching at the whizzing and whooping. You cannot see the bullets and bolts. You cannot see the shooters. My back is pressed up against a wall. My head is inches from being blown off. I feel the patter of lasbolts hit the masonry, and the crumpling rumble of heavier rounds. The earth is grey and laboured. The rubble is uncomfortable under my arse. My hands are shaking. Seargent's just recieving orders. 4th platoon to advance. I feel cold, tired, but wired. My knees are weak but I cannot fall. Multilaser fire rakes our position, as our air cover screams overhead. I hear unholy screams as a heavy bomb wipes out an enemy pocket of resistance. Plasma fire sears the air. War buddy crouches from cover and snaps off several shakey shots. War buddy is thrown backwards. He gets up. He is fine. A dud bolter round lodged in his jacket. I flinch as a chunk of mortar bonks me on the head. The vox crackles again. I fire blindly, the gun shuddering in my hands. We cannot stay here. A grenade goes off, perhaps a few metres away, followed by the scream for a medic. I am panicking but there's no time. Around me men are huddles in the ruins of this suburb. I see carnage. Blood. Death. Fire. I see war, in its neutral form. I come to rea- where is my squad? I am a dead man. I choke, my head snapping back awkwardly. It is Seargent. 4th platoon to advance. My friends are in front of me. We have made ground. I hear the screaming prayer of the Basilisks. 

It is good.


----------



## pallyman (Aug 18, 2008)

Seeing the pathetic humans tremble, i deftly bring my blade into position, a foot from my head, blade pointed at the chest of one. the splinters from my pistol riddling their bodies, their virulent toxins already coursing through their veins. it is a beautiful thing, these pale bodies, their veins make delicious patterns throughout their exposed flesh. i lean into him, as he shakes, grabbing the shirt around his neck, pulling him close, his armor cut in many places, and dangling about in others. i whisper in his tongue "you are lucky, you know that? this pain is but an ounce of what i would otherwise give you." 

i swiftly bring my blade to bear at an angled thrust into and through his abdomen, blood pattering about the ground in a cascade of wondrous crimson. pulling him closer, i whisper to him:

"your friends will not have it so lucky..."

i kick him off of my blade, and into the void below, turning to his fellow soldiers.

producing an injector from my belt, i look about the two men, faces a mix of fear and anguish.

"which one of you first..."


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

The Tyranids, nasty little bugs!
More damned things to be wiped from space, for the Tau'Va.
"Shas'O Iur'Tae'Mont, from the flanks!"
Shas'Vre Second Strike barely finished the words before wave after wave of gaunts began to pour from around what was left of the barrier at me.
No matter, they will die in a hail of death! I let my Cyclic Ion Blaster loose to the left, my Burst Cannon to the right. Flesh melts and bodies crumple, but that doesn't slow them!
My thrusters take off too slowly, and writhing blades take to the air, catching onto me.
BOOM- Submunitions blow the waves of gaunts into a clogged stream, return fire of mucus and beatles flies into volleys of pulse rifle fire!
Shas'Vre Strong Calm brings his Burst Cannon at my suit, removing the living claws attached to me.

We begin to fall back, taking to the sky, gaining hope from our increasing reinforcements.

...

Only to feel the pains of a predestined death.
The ground was alive for as far as the eyes could see, and it was not just covered but overflowed with a carpet of hungry masses. There was no way we could win.

We were destined to die, we had no hope!

But then, from the corner of my eye I caught sight of Kau'Ui Kunas'Ka's own Ethereal.
On the front lines, flying into a flurry of blades with his own Honor Blade held high.

And I gained hope.

For survival, for my men, for the greater good!

- Shas'O Iur'Tae'Mont "Commander Shellshock"
Recount of her first battle with Tyranids.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I stood with the Dark Reapers, guiding their fire power as they obliterated the Space Marines in droves.
"I told you this planet belongs to the Eldar. But did you listen? No! And now you will suffer." I roared at them. Calmly, I let myself relax and, blocking out the sounds of the battle around me, let my mind drift along the myriad paths of the future. Suddenly my eyes shot open.
"Get Down" I yelled psychically to the Reapers just as a Devastator squad blackened the sky with a hail of Heavy Bolter fire. . .


----------



## pallyman (Aug 18, 2008)

the concoction had done its work admirably. the convulsing body fell limp and lifeless, blood dripping from the human's eyes, nose, and mouth. i turned to the final soldier when laser fire darted past me.

"primitive weapons." i spat, as i produced my pistol.

i darted swiftly behind the wreckage of their cumbersome tank. my dark armor better concealing me in the shadows. it is doubtful they saw more than a shadow of me, considering that the moonless night offered little in the way of light. i glanced inside the hull of the primitive machine, and quickly slipped inside, as the group of men marched forward.

ten of them, just as before. i slid stealthily to the lip of the entrance, peering out at the men. as they inspected the bodies of the fallen, they dropped their guard for a second, and one second too long. i leaped forth from the machine, and bolted full speed into the fray, letting loose a laugh as my monomolecular blade pierced the soldier's neck completely through.

tearing the blade easily from its new sheath, i spun deftly around, and planted six splinters in another's chest before they had the wits to react, blood spattering about my armor...

THIS is what i live for!


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

the debris pile was becoming smaller as the 'nids swarmed the stragglers. it was only a matter of time before the inquisition--- wait,it had begun. the crisscrossing orbital bombardment was killing thousands, if not millions of the bugs. now it was only a matter of time before the bugs got to them or the exterminus got to them. the fire warrior squad got ready to die. yes it was only a matter of time...



gotcha!  u thought it was guard or humans, didnt you


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

Style!
Grace!
And a jab to the face!
I wrap my arm around the Marine's head as I pull in close, I love the ones brazen enough to go without a helmet!
My wicked smile curved up to his ear.
My Kiss sticking from his throat, blood curdling out and over onto my glove, I squeal with glee.
"Don't be so serious, boy! I've brought you the love of laughter! Ha ha ha ha ha!"
With that, I unleash the monofilament wire through his body, and kick off from him in a shimmering arc, dodging return fire, smiling all the while.
The Marines tread forward unleashing their bolters, but it won't be long before they each felt the kiss.
The kiss of the Harlequins.


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 10, 2009)

The blow came out of no where, an unseen strike from an unexpected quarter. I had been fighting my way towards the objective for over two weeks on this frozen, back water wasteland. The Astropaths were going to hear about the teleporter malfunction that seperated me from my Battle Brothers when I reboarded the battle barge. My assailant was another of the monstrocities that abounded on the iceball Death World, a 5 meter tall ape-like creature with giant sabre-teeth and enormous, cat-like paws. My assault cannon roared to life as I cut the annoyance in half. I scanned the area for other signs of life in case the thing wasn't alone before I removed the Helm of my Tactical Dreadnought Armor. I wasn't about to let this oppurunity go to waste, and cut a steaming hunk of meat from it's hair covered haunch. Few creatures could lay hidden from my scanners like that, and fewer still could land a blow that could rock a Terminator on its heels. As the creatures strength and memories became my own by way of the meal, one encounter in the creature's mind struck me like a blow from a Thunder Hammer. This mission just elevated itself from the realms of routine duty to a struggle for the defense of a star system...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

*Angels from above*

As our thunderhawk made it's first pass over the battlefield, I could see the massive burning fires that once were 3 leman russ tanks, several heavy weapon platoons of guardsmen were still holed up in fox holes, firing their las cannons at the behemoth demon machines that had blown them up. In front of them, dug in their trenches were more guardsmen, firing their las guns at the oncoming enemy.
A swarm of traitorous cultists, lead by the unholy space marines of the word bearers, screaming blasphemous litanies as they were about to close their final assault on the guard's position.
A sergeant was screaming at his men, trying to hold them together, though the situation looked dire. 
_Domine Libra Nos, From the scourge of heresy, our emperor deliver us._
I caught the line between the blasphemous screams, The guardsmen were praying to Him. Holding onto their faith even as the darkness of chaos loomed over them. I smiled grimly as the thunderhawk made it's final descent, the engines of our jump packs reared up in preflight as our wings spread outwards.
'NOW FOR THE GOD EMPEROR! IN HIS NAME WE SHALL CLEANSE THESE TRAITORS!' our superior called out.
As we jumped out of the thunderhawk, I could feel Him, His presence was at my shoulder, guiding my arms as I took aim with my bolt pistols.
'BY THE EMPEROR'S LIGHT! LET DELIVERANCE COME TO HIS FAITHFULL!' I shouted, adding my voice to that of my sisters, drowning out even over the hail of bolter fire from our pistols as heretics fell to our fire. Landing in between the guardsmen and the assaulting cultists, screening them from a direct assault. The cultists were stunned as their screams of blasphemy turned to despair and death from our holy flames.
Behind me, a commisar blew on his whistle, the guardsmen, inspired by our presence reared out of their trenches, unleashing a barrage of lagun on cultists, even as we jumped up again, and over them, their enemy still had armour on their side, now the guardsmen were in advance, it would be up to us to stop these machines from turning the tide of battle once again.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hearing the loud beep of the Land Raider as the back hatch flew open and hit the ground I pulled myself out with the rest of my squad a warcry on our lips. Once out of the giant machine it rolled away into the battle ahead, crushing enemies mercilessly beneath its treads as its spirit revelled in the carnage. Shots ringed off our barroque armor and the inbuilt weapons systems let loose as we made our way to the frontline. We could hear our enemies now, rallying the defenses to try to stem the tide of the massed warriors that were now breaking through the fortress at multiple areas. As we reached the hastily made defenses in front of the wall we simply plowed through them, barbed wire hanging from our armor, redoubts disappearing under withering fire, bodies disintegrating or being torn to pieces. We heard a wordless cheer and turned to see the enemy captain charging our lord with his retinue, his power sword held high. Our leader turned and let out his own warcry and charged, his warhammer held above his head. They met in the middle, a battle of epic proportions ensuing. The power sword swung low but was batted away, the warhammer swung high and soon a yellow helmet was flying across the battlefield. My brothers and I cheered with our company and charged back into the fray, weapons blazing. As the siege went downhill for our enemies my brothers and I were challenged by a another champion of our enemy, he and his brothers were beaten down like the rest. As I stood towering over his body he said,_ "The Emperor protects...." _ I smiled and told him, *"Foolish son of Dorn, he has no power here."* The chanting of our battlecry could be heard across the ruins of the fortress, *"IRON WITHIN! IRON WITHOUT!"*


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Passion, warmth, desire, his scent mixed with mine, our bodies entangled, the blossom of pain before the flood of...

Snap out of it girl, now is truly not the time to be day dreaming, we have a miss-ion... by He-who-is-on-Terra, there's so many of them. The Emperor protects... aim, breath, squeeze, aim, breath, squeeze... no matter how many times I squeeze the trigger; no matter how many fall to our fire, they still come, more and more without even the slightest regard for their fallen. Reinforcements? Emperor be praised... just please, please arrive soon... I don't want to die...

Here they come! Like soaring angels upon wings of righteous flame, they fall upon the enemy and burn all alive with holy fire as they announce their death with the thunderous roar of... is that? Could that be? It is! It's him, my knight in shining armor, come to save me in my hour of need.

"To'Tau'va Gue'vesa!"
(Translation: For the Greater Good Human Helpers!)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

my thunderhawk was one of three asigned too my grand company of the shadow knights, we were greatly under strength at seventy marines but i was still determand to destroy the enemies of the imperium, the rear hatch opened and i jumped out, i fell three metres and landed hard, i was surrounded by fellow shadow knights, each one a protector of the imperium and the one of the imperiums finest, a group of chaos marines charged forwards and pilled into squad govirmal, i watched as the sergeant was ripped apart and shouted "for the emperor! lets show these dogs how we do it!" and charged forward.


----------



## teh1337llama (May 16, 2009)

The vast armies below like sand on a beach. The biting wind. The armor blue as the sky, the lasblaster felling my foes, the brilliant wings. All was the same, yet all was different. War was no longer a game. It was no longer just another path, another way to express myself. War was death for my comrades. War was pain, pain for the dying, pain for the mourning. But war was necessary.
Slowly, i lifted my helmet and put it on. I begun the chant. "For Kaela Mensha Khaine," we said in unison. Again and again. Louder and louder. Until at last i pushed off the cold hard rock, into the air, forward towards death. "For the Bloody-Handed God!" I shouted, my squad following behind me. "For Kiaer-Sahn!"


----------

